# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Anavar and IGF-1 cycle for next sprint season

## Sprinter1

Anavar and IGF-1 cycle for next sprint season 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi was wondering if you could advise me on the optimum cycle of the above to get me ready for the indoor season, which starts in January 2006.

I start fall training in September, and want to be in peak condition in February/March, and then again in July/August.

I have a pb of 6.70 for 60 metres, run a few years ago. I want to get down to around 6.58.

Please advise 

Thank you kindly

----------


## buckeyefootball4

try furazabol..

----------


## 100m champ

> try furazabol..


Whats furazabol, I have never herd of it, this stuff from russia

----------


## buckeyefootball4

like winny without joint problems..

----------


## Nicky B

I would just do igf-1 5weeks on 5weeks off. So there is no worry of drug tests.

----------


## Sprinter1

> I would just do igf-1 5weeks on 5weeks off. So there is no worry of drug tests.


What is an effective dosage/cycle.

Im looking to maintain body weight whilst getting stronger and more explosive. Also, should i use it during the season.

----------


## Nicky B

> What is an effective dosage/cycle.
> 
> Im looking to maintain body weight whilst getting stronger and more explosive. Also, should i use it during the season.


start with 30mcg's ed pwo for 5weeks then 5weeks off
30mcg's again
If you want 40mcg's run the same way.
Then 50mcg's. And yes you can run it during season.

----------


## Sprinter1

> start with 30mcg's ed pwo for 5weeks then 5weeks off
> 30mcg's again
> If you want 40mcg's run the same way.
> Then 50mcg's. And yes you can run it during season.


Do you have to run it 5 day on/2 off, like HGH?

----------


## Nicky B

> Do you have to run it 5 day on/2 off, like HGH?


You can but I just do it 7days a week. More effective IMO.

----------


## 100m champ

What would be the best dosage of injectable winny for sprinters, im running it at 50mg

----------


## Cdub

> What would be the best dosage of injectable winny for sprinters, im running it at 50mg


No dosage would be the best dosage. Why take something that is gonna make your joints lock up. Winny is not gonna give you a strength increase , so why take it? Unless your goal is to be the most cut person on the track

----------


## 100m champ

> No dosage would be the best dosage. Why take something that is gonna make your joints lock up. Winny is not gonna give you a strength increase , so why take it? Unless your goal is to be the most cut person on the track


Ya i already got.. Im gonna run it for only 4 weeks at 40mg's then anavar at 50mg for 6 weeks.. I was thinking about adding some d-bol but i dont want the rapid weight gain

----------

